# أسئلة وأجوبة حول مواد التنظيف



## سنين ضايعه (1 أغسطس 2008)

س1- هل لك أن تعطينا فكرة عن أهمية صناعة الصابون والمنظفات؟
ج1-تعتبر صناعة الصابون والمنظفات من الصناعات الهامة وتستهلك في البيوت والمصانع والمحلات وفي كل مكان ويقدر متوسط استهلاك الفرد في البلاد العربية بحدود 10 كغ سنوياً. ويمكن القول أن حضارة وتمدن الشعوب يمكن أن تقدر بالكمية التي تستهلكها من الصابون والمنظفات حيث أن هذه الصناعة تعتبر رديفاً لصناعات عديدة كصناعة الغزل والنسيج والدباغة وعمليات التعزيز ، ومواد التجميل واللدائن والدهانات والأدوية وغيرها.
وقد جاءت كافة الشرائع السماوية بقوانين مفصلة تحدد النظافة الشخصية وتهتم بها اهتماماً كبيراً وتربط بين الصحة والنظافة والإيمان.
س2-ما معنى كلمة صابون؟
ج2-اسم الصابون أصلاً مأخوذ من الكلمة اللاتينية (صابونين) والصابونيين مادة تستخرج من جذر نبات العصلج (شرش الحلاوة) التي من خواصها أنها إذا ما سحقت ونقعت بالماء كونت رغوة وفيرة وكثيفة. كما أن نقيعها يستعمل في غسل وتنظيف الملابس وكعامل استحلاب وتطرية في صناعات عديدة كصناعة الحلاوة الطحينية.
س3-كيف تطورت صناعة الصابون والمنظفات؟
ج3-إن أصول النظافة الشخصية تعود إلى أزمنة ما قبل التاريخ، وبما أن الماء ضروري للحياة وللنظافة فإن شعوب ما قبل التاريخ قد عاشت بالقرب من الأنهار والينابيع ومصادر المياه. وقد كان البابليون والمصريون يغلون الشحوم مع الرماد لإنتاج مادة شبيهة بالصابون يستعملونها للتنظيف ومعالجة بعض الأمراض الجلدية.
كما كان الناس وإلى عهد قريب يستعملون المحلول الرائق لرماد الأخشاب والأعشاب في عمليات التنظيف والغسيل والجلي.
وقد اشتهرت صناعة الصابون قبل اكتشاف الطريقة الكهربائية لإنتاج الصود الكاوي وذلك بإضافة الكلس الحيّ إلى نقيع الرماد (القلي)، ثم غلى الشحوم والزيوت النباتية والحيوانية برائق هذا المزيج لإنتاج الصابون.
وقد كانت حلب ولاتزال مشهورة بصناعة الصابون المصنوع من زيت الزيتون الجفتيّ وزيت الغار لإنتاج صابون الغار الذي لايزال يصنّع بطرق قديمة .
س4-ما هو أثر المواد المضافة للصابون على الصحة العامة؟
ج4-هناك العديد من المواد تضاف للصابون ومنها النافع والجيد والغاية منه تحسين نوعيته كإضافة مواد لمنع تأثير المياه الكلسية والمالحة، ومواد تطرية الجلد والشعر والمحافظة على نعومته ونضارته، ومنها المواد الطبية والمعطرة.
كما أن هناك مواداً إن لم نقل أنها ضارة فهي غير نافعة والغاية منها ترخيص سعر الصابون ولذلك ندعوها بمواد الحشو.
 ولقد اهتمت كافة الدول بنوعية الصابون وجودته فسنت القوانين ووضعت المواصفات القياسية لحماية المستهلك لتقديم قطعة صابون جيدة له.
س5-هل رأيك أن استعمال المنظف السائل والمنظف المسحوق والشامبو وغيرها من المنظفات الصنعية يغني عن استعمال الصابون؟
ج5-المنظفات الصنعية بكافة أنواعها السائل والمعجون والمسحوق والشامبو لاشك أنها تحل محل الصابون في عمليات التنظيف والغسيل وخاصة الجيدة منها لسهولة استعمالها ولعدم تأثير قساوة المياه سلبياً عليها.
ولكن يبقى الصابون الجيد أفضل بكثير من الشامبو والغواسل العضوية بالنسبة للاستحمام والنظافة الشخصية، لأن إفرازات الجلد الحامضية لايزيلها ويعدّلها إلاّ الصابون لقلويته الخفيفة. أضف إلى ذلك أن البحوث العلمية الآن تتجه لاستعمال المركبات ذات المصادر الطبيعية لأنها لاتضر الجسم من جهة، ولاتسبب تلوث في البيئة. ولقد فوجئت في أوربا وأمريكا أن الناس قد عادوا لاستعمال الغضار (البيلون) في عمليات النظافة الشخصية ومواد التجميل.

س6-كيف يمكننا التعرف على نوع الصابون الجيد من السيء؟
ج6-بالتحليل أو الاستعمال. 
س7-ما هي أنواع الصابون التي تنصح باستعمالها والتي لا تسبب أية أضرار على الجلد؟
ج7-لا أريد أن أعمل دعاية لصنف أو ماركة معينة. ولكن يمكنني أن أقول أن كافة أنواع إنتاج القطاع العام في سورية جيدة وخالية من المواد الضارة لأنه ليس من مصلحة أحد هنا الغش أو استعمال زيوت رديئة ولكن لايمكن أن ننكر وجود أنواع جيدة كذلك من إنتاج القطاع الخاص.

​الكيميائي طارق إسماعيل كاخيا​​​


----------



## safa aldin (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## x5grdd (4 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## monji5160 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كيفية صنع مادة ماء الجفال


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------

